# Adult Lounge access



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This is a small plea for people to please read the access requirements for the Adult Lounge before requesting access.

On a daily basis I'm denying people because they are no where near meeting the requirements. I imagine that it's quite disheartening for those who repeatedly request access and get denied without understanding why.

Here are the requirements for accessing the various private forums:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Why not have something in your sig, that should save a bit of hassle.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Why not have something in your sig, that should save a bit of hassle.


The rules and regs and access criteria are going to be moved to a more apparent section so hopefully that will sort things.

You've changed your avi back? Btw, not long til you have access. I kept your request pending because it's not long till you meet the criteria


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah i did, though i really should resize it, as it's seemed to have developed a knack for sitting to one side.

Still pending eh, thanks i feel like a tool for repeatedly asking but it was an honest mistake, as i had no idea why membership was torn from me.

Felt like id done something wrong lol.

Just one thing, im assuming you preferred the other avatar?

Also when do i go gold anyway?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You should of started this thread in the AL just to tease


----------

